# After the Malvern show



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

After Malvern Show we intend staying in area for a few days ,can 
anybody advise us on places of interest in the area.

Thanks Tony A .


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Walk the hills and see the town of Malvern and its springs. Ledbury, Worcester and Tewksbury all nice and near.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Definitely walk the hils. Must be the finest view in England.

peedee


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Nice Caravan Club CL at Wyre Piddle near Pershore,£9 with elec. By river and Marina and nice walk in to Pershore.
Nick


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Tony,

May be too late now but we have a lovely site here at the CCC site in Hereford (The Millpond).

Dean


----------

